# Pictures



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

How do you guys get such good pics of your hedgehogs?? Dexter is scared of the camera (he is only a baby though haha) All my friends want to see pictures of him but he won't let me take any 
I got one good pic... but I can't figure out how to attach it to my postings... help?


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

You can bribe them with treats  That's what I do with Kashi ^_^ I give him kibbles or mealies and then take pictures


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I always have my camera handy. And I take lots & lots & lots of pictures. Then just delete all the ones I don't like or didn't turn out. Eventually you're bound to get a good one. Also, I think my hedgies are just used to it now. 
Don't give up!


----------

